# Cleaning and protecting



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Usually I just take her to the local car wash but fed up if seeing bits missed so I have invested in some snow foam.... Now what shampoo shall I use? Do I then clay bar then wax?? What do I use lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Plenty of good reading material here..

Car Care Advice | Detailing Advice | Polished Bliss

And they have a fantastic online shop too.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

That's a great site - thanks for the link.

I also like perusing the products on I4detailing website too.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Good I for on how to do it but wat products do people rate? I have a DMG that feels rough so def needs the clay bar but what shall I put over it once it's smooth? Hand apply? Machine apply?


----------

